
Google Voice to Integrate with Gmail as a VoIP Service - jamesbritt
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/06/google-voice-to-integrate-with-gmail-as.html
======
zmmmmm
I wonder if this would inspire them to release Google Voice internationally.
If it turns (even half way) into a VOIP service then it seems strange to limit
it.

------
JunkDNA
Where is the profit center for such services for google? Can they really get
enough revenue by putting ads on voicemail?

~~~
jarin
Sometimes I get the feeling that all of these free services are Google's way
of hedging against possible decline of search/contextual ad revenues.

"Oh, looks like contextual ad revenue will be down 5% this quarter, let's slap
some ads on Google Docs and Google Voice for a month to bring it back up!"

